# Just an update for anyone that cares



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have surgery scheduled for Monday at 11:30am. I saw the Surgeon yesterday he said I'd have an amputation of the right ring finger down to the top of the first knuckle. He is going to file the bone flat and bring the flap of skin over the top for protection of the nerves. Yea right. My older brother lost three fingers in a press accident back in 65. When he gets in the cold those things freeze on him. Well anyway no nail bed and I'm gonna have a nub, but I'm in good company, did anyone ever notice Sam Maloofs hands in an issue of FWW Magazine. He was cutting a chair back on a bandsaw and the tip of his middle finger was missing. I don't feel so stupid anymore, especially after reading on my blog about all the guys that have lost fingers. Thanks everyone for so much wonderful support, you all have a great, and happy holiday season. Love to all, mike


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Mike, You have now been officially admitted to the* "Lumberjocks Nub Club".* Your in good hands. I have 2 nubs, Merry Christmas.


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

eeeep 

I generally suck at offering support, so let me just leave you with this warming thought… at the rate technology is progressing, in a few years you'll be able to get a bionic replacement with a built in tape measure.

Hope the rest of your holiday goes better!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the update Mike hope you take it on the good side and get back to work soon, like you said your not the 1st on and won't be the last one we will be thinking about you.
One of my friend lost most of his hand in a farming accident and in the winter months is the worst time for him.
In a way glad it is only part of the finger good luck my friend and we will be praying for you.
Hope you will still have Happy Holidays


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I feel for ya, Buddy. I got my cast off yesterday and none too soon. Good luck with your surgery. Merry Christmas.


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

I hope you recover soon and have a Verry Merry Christmas and a Great New Year and for once let others do for you .


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*You can have all of the prayers we can muster Mike.

This shouldn't interfere with your wood turning.

But keep away from the table saw for a little while.*


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Keep us posted on the surgery.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

good luck Mike ! Merry Christmas Buddy


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Good Luck Bro!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Mike, it is good to get an update. I hope that your surgery and subsequent rehab goes well. With all the well wishes and prayers I am sure you are in good hands so relax and enjoy Christmas with your family.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Hang in there from a fellow amputy. Lost most of the left index joint on an ols rockwell mitre saw over 25 uears ago. Doc left me just enough of the bone that lets me hold nails to drive and scare children.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

Mike,

Post us an update when you get home. No pictures required for me, this is one project you can just describe.

I don't have any amputation, but some items seem to freeze up in the real cold for the past couple years anyway.

Keep up a good spirit and hear from you next week.

Steve.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks people your words are comforting and welcome, thanks. Thos. I just bought a copy of Western Horseman hoping you had something in there. It did have an article about the CA Ranch in Montana. Of course you were not to be seen in the mag. Glad you are doing better. We all miss your wit and wisdom. Thanks GMman, Jei, Jerry,Dick RJ,Tim, Dan, Scott, Thos, Steve, Griz, Scott B., Jag, Lew.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

You are all good folks, God Bless.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Mike!!

We all care how you are doing and we are glad you are keeping your spirits high. Try and enjoy the holidays.

Lew


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

well mike…that it a real blessing…cuz now you can still flip people off..and just think if the cut were to have happen a few feet below…you get my jest…you would have been mr nub nuts…..and you might truley would have been able to be called numb nuts….lol…..lol…....will continue to have you in my thoughts and prayers…....all will be good…i cant really think of what i use that finger for anyway..aaww..you will be fine…..we love ya…..and im putting that wood package togeather for ya…..grizzman


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

well good luck…i hope my quoote line doesn't bother ya…lol…jk…good luck honesly tho


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Mike, you are in my prayers. Merry Christmas.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow.

Best of luck with the surgery.

Here's a print of the hand of one of my favorite musicians-the late Jerry Garcia (Grateful Dead). You truly ARE in good company!


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

Good luck Mike, or as Frank would say….Godspeed!
God Bless…Carl.


----------



## hooky (Apr 25, 2009)

i am glad that things will work out for you and everything will be ok (sort of)

take care of yourself till then

Hooky

Ps cabinet master please dont consider me rude but i dont want to join your club LOL


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, I wish we would hear from ole Frank. Godspeed is the word. DAN get the damn GRIPPER!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

I am glad that you will be okay but sad to see ya lose a finger. I go in for a recheck on my vision on monday at 9:30 am


----------



## MarkwithaK (Sep 12, 2009)

I come from a family of steelworkers and I have a very fond memory of my Great Uncle Dee. He also had a "nub" and would do that silly magic trick where it looks like you were pulling your finger off….only with him it wasn't a "trick".


----------



## dmorgantx (Dec 16, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about your finger. I do think it's admirable that you have shared with each of us. What's done is done- but you have definitely helped me put new priority on safety and you may have saved someone else's hand, etc. Thank you.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Mike, I'll keep a good thought for you. Who knows…maybe you'll be a medical miracle and it will grow back.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey, Mike, if you pick up the February issue of Western Horseman, I think there will be an article on the guest operation and I will be in it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Your in all our thoughts and prayers Mike.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Mike : Nothing to worry about… you'll breeze right through it. I've had so many operations (28), I don't hardly have any more places to cut on….... lol. Mostly orthopedic surgeries, like you're gonna have. No 
problem….... you'll be up and running in no time…... if they call you "stubby"......that's ok. Cause you'll have a little "nubbin". Kinda of like getting a black eye…. nobody gave it to you…... you earned it….be proud of that nubbin…... you earned it…..... Merry Christmas to you and yours….


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Good luck and keep your dabber up! If you can still hold onto a whiskey glass, you'll be ok.


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

Mike, good luck on the surgery, and I'll be joining the praying for you crowd.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Good luck. Hope you don't mind if I don't join your club ;-))


----------



## deeman (Dec 19, 2009)

Good luck with your surgery. Merry Christmas and Happy and safe New Year


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. Have a very Merry Christmas.

God Bless
tom


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

mike ,
as you can see ,
many people do care !
you get better , buddy ,

and have a great christmas !

counting to 20 ,
has allways been a little overrated ,
by the time i get to 15 ,
i have to go wash my hands !(LOL)


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

God be with you, Mike

With a little practice you should still be able to pick your nose with it!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Good luck, Mike! And Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Mike, We are all praying for you and your family, and wishing you a Merry Christmas!!

'The SedcoKid'


----------



## Newton (Jun 29, 2008)

WE CARE!!! Keep us posted and best wishes.


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Mike, be well! This forum is a reminder for me to continue being as careful at possible.

and to all, have a Merry Christmas!

and to those in the midwest, stay warm and safe in the coming storm.


----------



## mynoblebear (Nov 22, 2009)

Mike first I want to say in spite of the misfortune that came your way I still wish you a good holiday and after the healing a wonderful woodworking new year. I worked 25 years for layers, doctors, dentists, politicians, university professors, CEO's of major corporations, and yes Surgeons and I must say that I am happy to hear that at last they are doing some work for a fellow woodworker. Do not be afraid to get out that fine toothed comb and grade his work as he would grade yours.


----------



## mcase (Oct 31, 2009)

I can tell you from experience that the new nerve blocks take care of the post surgery pain. So You'll be fine! Best Wishes, Merry Christmas and a Better new Year

Michael Case


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey Mike, my mother was a nubin. Tried to clean some grass building up on a power mower while it was running. What you did is more like $__t happens. You I can personally relate to. Be rest assured that the surgery and healing will be mostly boring and you can use a computer with just a couple of fingers, many of us do all the time. That means there is no reason not to keep us informed because as you can see, we do care. Merry Christmas


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

just think mike…are they going to put you under for this..or are you awake….....hopefylly they put you asleep…....thats the part i like….then when you wake up…its all over…....did not feel a thing…...i guess its going to effect your grip some huh….but it should be something you get use too…....will have you in my prayers on monday…....tonight is the night..listen for the noise on the roof…......and dont forget to leave some cookies and milk out for him….....grizzman


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

My dad's missing three tips from a tablesaw accident, and my sister's got a few short fingers from a horse trailer accident (horse hit the rear door, which pinched her fingers). Glad you're not losing a fore or middle finger, hope you heal fast, and thank you for sharing your pain with us as a reminder that we should all be really really careful out there, whether in the shop or loading up the trailer or whatever.


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Good luck, Mike. Maybe you can turn a replacement part on a lathe. Make different styles for different occasions.

I read what you are about to go through and I felt faint. Good luck - and make SURE they give you all the painkillers you want.


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

Wish you the best in surgery. When it heals, post the finished product


----------



## HeirloomWoodworking (Feb 28, 2008)

Gods speed Mike! Wishing you good luck and a speedy recovery

Your Friend
Trev


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

wish you good luck!!! brian


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Mike;

Looks like you've got plenty of support from your friends here on LJ's.

I've noticed your typing hasn't suffered at all. In fact, I think it's better than I recall.

That might have been the finger that was hitting the wrong keys!

Good riddance I say.

All kidding aside, I hope you have a speedy return to the shop.

Lee


----------



## woodcrafter47 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hope all goes well ,and we'll pray for a speedy recovery.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Mike, I enjoyed our chat Saturday. Looking forward to many more. Take care.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I did too Jerry, thanks, and thanks to everyone for your caring and concern. I do hope I raised everyones awareness about safety, it sure woke me up, big time. I thought I was pretty safe, after much thinking I think I became complacent and too comfortable around my machines. Believe me when I say I am reborn. I will now be preaching safety, by starting out by telling everyone that can afford one, to get a Gripper. Bob2 and Dick Cain have both recommended it to me, and although expensive, I ask you, what are your fingers worth? You can't put a price on them. Happy New Year All, and may God Bless Everyone. Also a big thank you.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Luck with that.

I still have all my fingers but three of them dont look quite right, either sharpened them, cut them, ground beefed them and the last one I asked repetitively to PLEASE cut that baby finger'sfirst knuckle off….......to no avail.

Months later the surgean agreed and said it should have been cut off and even offered to cut it off but after months of pain, finally healed…...........I just left it.

now my right hands baby finger just screams at me when its cold. It looks like a "frog finger" and its a quick way to stiffle some ones appitite.

Good luck with yours.


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Mike good luck with the surgery, I hope all works out well!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

We all care Mike hope you get well soon.


----------



## king (Aug 5, 2007)

Best of luck. get well soon.


----------

